# St. Johns Bass When Water is High



## TysonC (Apr 20, 2018)

I’m also interested. With the Lagoon not fairing well I’m going to be putting in around CS Lee more often.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

It's not you. I can't speak to the St. Johns but it's *super* difficult on our river (Apalachicola) when it gets up. The fish go all out in the woods and eat the stuff they don't normally have access to. I usually try and fish lakes and ponds until the rivers get down.


----------

